# "Atheist priest" appointed as head chaplain in the British National Health Service



## Haeralis (Apr 11, 2018)

It's funny how atheistic humanists always want to claim that they are not a religion and then they go and lead teams of priests to make people feel better about themselves.

Also, its depressing that 53% of Britons do not believe in any religion. I pray that God touches the hearts of the people in Europe and that the missionaries over there may be uplifted in the Holy Spirit to spread the Gospel. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...point-atheist-head-chaplain-time-history.html



DailyMail said:


> A humanist will lead a team of priests as the first atheist head chaplain in the history of the NHS.
> 
> The move by the Buckinghamshire Healthcare NHS Trust comes as more patients need non-religious guidance at hospitals, reports the Times.
> 
> ...


----------

